# ground hog



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

So last year shot one from under my shed, this year trapped a juvenile with a havahart. Saw a hog of a groundhog peek out from under the shed after a rain. Keeps eluding me. What the secret to luring it out and shooting or trapping it?


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've had good luck with a live trap and a half a head of lettuce or cabbage.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

aacosta said:


> So last year shot one from under my shed, this year trapped a juvenile with a havahart. Saw a hog of a groundhog peek out from under the shed after a rain. Keeps eluding me. What the secret to luring it out and shooting or trapping it?


Patients


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Livetraps work. Or put a 220 conibear over the opening. Fun to shoot but random when they're out. They're a pest.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Plenty of patients and a .22 hollowpoint to the head works well.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

220 conibear right by their entrance if you know where it is. I'm up 13 this year under my wood barn, not counting the open field den I found in the cornfield that I gassed.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Can I set the trap by hand or do I need a special tool


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Look up Dig Defence. Install along the perimeter of the shed, leave an opening at the burrow entrance, then set 220 conibear over burrow. Temove GH coming in or out, and install last section of Dig Defence at remaining opening. They’ve dug a burrow beneath the shed. It will forever be attractive to other burrowing mammals. Skunks, opossums, and of course other groundhogs. No non targets this way as there is no bait present in the trap.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

aacosta said:


> Can I set the trap by hand or do I need a special tool


You can set it by hand but it's tough for me. I use the setting tool. Not sure what it's called, but 2 pieces of long steel like a pair of scissors with a notch.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

RHRoss said:


> Patients





old graybeard said:


> Plenty of patients and a .22 hollowpoint to the head works well.


Glad I don't go to your doctor, clinic or hospital  unless of course medicare or medicaid covers the cost of the hollow-points.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Patience is a virtue as well as tolerance.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Glad I don't go to your doctor, clinic or hospital  unless of course medicare or medicaid covers the cost of the hollow-points.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


I haven’t been to a doctor,clinic or hospital in 15years.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Glad I don't go to your doctor, clinic or hospital  unless of course medicare or medicaid covers the cost of the hollow-points.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Typo sorry


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Blame it on spell checkers.


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

bobberbill said:


> Blame it on spell checkers.
> Prefer to rely on my public school education and spell check myself.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

If you have dogs or cats I would only set coni bear trap if it was enclosed on 3 sides. Yes, you can set them by hand. You tube has plenty of videos on setting them.
Just remember they go off, if you are not careful, and it will be a hurt you won't forget for quite a while.
The setters are called--Conibear trap setters. Forgot to tell you-- spread the triggers wires out and stick half an apple on them. Then release the spring locks after stabilizing it.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

excelent bow hunting practice,, and they are good eating too, they eat the same stuff deer do


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Set up a blind and practice deer hunting.


----------



## GWGjr (Feb 1, 2018)

If your live trap is large enough I would set that up near the hole edge. Take dirt from the hole or the apron if the critter has kicked it out and use it to cover the wire floor of the cage. I use a gob of Dunlap's Woodchuck lure on the end of a finger size stick as bait that I push into the ground in the back part of the cage. If no domestic dogs/cats are in the area I find a 160 body grip is plenty big enough.


----------



## 75north (Sep 4, 2003)

I just got one back around the time this was originally posted. I used a large live trap with some sliced open peaches....the trap was right near the hole entrance


----------

